

Haskell Luminary Simon Peyton Jones to be Knighted - hootondu
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/269031/New-Year-Honours-2014-PM-list.pdf

======
kamatsu
The words Simon, Peyton and Jones are in this document, but not in that order.

~~~
dllthomas
They appear in that order, but with many other words between.

------
siraaj
His name is not in the linked document.

~~~
zimpenfish
There's probably a Monad joke here somewhere.

~~~
dllthomas
More likely a laziness joke.

